# Soundbar (evtl. auch für den PC nutzbar)



## VierH (30. August 2014)

*Soundbar (evtl. auch für den PC nutzbar)*

Guten Morgen,
wie gesagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Soundbar. Primär für meinen Fernseher und evtl. auch für den PC.
Ich hätte zwar lieber ein richtiges 5.1 oder 7.1 System, aber dafür ist kein Platz in meiner kleinen Bude. Außerdem möchte ich meine Nachbarn nicht verärgern 
Ich habe mich in den weiten des Internets schon mal umgeschaut aber bin da nicht so richtig fündig geworden. Ich habe Soundbars in der Preisspanne von 80€ bis 2500€ gesehen.
Meine Vorstellung liegt bei so in etwa bei 200€, kann aber auch etwas mehr sein.
Die von Sauerlandboy79 gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut. Was mich aber stört, ist dass sie keinen USB-Anschluss hat, da ich sie auch gerne zum Musik hören benutzen möchte, ohne den Fernseher anschalten zu müssen.
Meinen HiFi-Turm habe ich damals schweren Herzens bei meinen Eltern lassen müssen. Samt Plattenspieler..... Wäre ich doch bloß nie ausgezogen. Bei Mama hat man alles^^

Ein ordentliches 2.1 kommt leider auch nicht Frage. Habe leider extremen Platzmangel.
Steht halt alles voll mit Konsolen und PC´s 

 Schonmal vielen Dank an alle Antworten.

MfG VierH


----------



## snickii (30. August 2014)

Ich habe die Samsung HWF355, kann mich nicht beschweren. Für 120€ bekommt man nichts besseres.. mit USB und allem drum und dran.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

Muss es denn auf jeden Fall eine Soundbar sein? Für das Geld bekommst Du nämlich normalerweise ein klanglich besseres klassisches Boxen-System - grad bei Musik hilfreich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Muss es denn auf jeden Fall eine Soundbar sein? Für das Geld bekommst Du nämlich normalerweise ein klanglich besseres klassisches Boxen-System - grad bei Musik hilfreich.


Das Wort "Platzproblem" ist gefallen Herb.


----------



## svd (30. August 2014)

Ach, Boxen ließen sich ja auch an die Wand montieren (aber bitte mit Schrauben und nicht mit Nägeln...).


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Wort "Platzproblem" ist gefallen Herb.



Für 2.1 ja, aber vlt. passt ja 2.0, wenn das Hauptproblem der Platz für den Sub auf dem Boden ist?


Zudem sollte man mal schauen, ob man echt auf keinen Fall ein bisschen Platz freiräumen kann - wenn man nicht grad eine "Wohnwand" hat mit bis auf den TV-Platz komplett geschlossener Front, dann wäre es doch gelacht, wenn man da nicht 10-25cm breite Boxen unterbringen könnte, die nicht ZU weit vom TV wegstehen    und den Sub - falls 2.1 - kann man auch irgendwo einer Ecke hinstellen.


----------



## VierH (30. August 2014)

Soll schon etwas kleines sein und Platz habe ich, außer vor dem Fernseher, keinen mehr. Meine Konsolen Sammlung ist halt zu groß. Musste schon einige in den Schrank verbannen.
An der Wand ist auch nicht der richtige Platz. Also zum aufhängen meine ich.
Bin heute nur kurz angebunden und schreibe grad mobil. Muss jetzt erst mal das 2:0 feiern


----------



## svd (30. August 2014)

Weil für das 2:0 daheim kein Platz ist, feierst du also in der Soundbar? Verstehe. 

Naja, wenn's net geht, geht's net. Hast ja mit dem Samsung Teil einen guten Tipp bekommen. 
Oder die hier von LG. Hat neben USB auch Bluetooth, falls es mal über's Smartphone oder Tablet gehen soll.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2014)

VierH schrieb:


> Soll schon etwas kleines sein und Platz habe ich, außer vor dem Fernseher, keinen mehr. Meine Konsolen Sammlung ist halt zu groß. Musste schon einige in den Schrank verbannen.
> An der Wand ist auch nicht der richtige Platz. Also zum aufhängen meine ich.
> Bin heute nur kurz angebunden und schreibe grad mobil. Muss jetzt erst mal das 2:0 feiern


Das tu ich auch grad, allerdings eher im Geiste mangels Fans in der Nähe     hab sogar genau auf 2:0 getippt im Vorfeld


----------



## VierH (2. September 2014)

Habe mir jetzt zum Testen die von LG bestellt.

Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge und Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2014)

Welche LG sind es denn? ^^


----------



## VierH (2. September 2014)

Na die vorgeschlagene von svd halt


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2014)

ah, okay   wie wolltest Du die denn anschließen? Wenn Dein PC auch optisch Ausgang hat, wäre das wohl offenbar auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## VierH (2. September 2014)

Habe mich von der PC Idee verabschiedet. Da die Soundbar ja einen USB Anschluss hat, kann ich auch eine externe Festplatte anschließen.
Zum Zocken habe ich eh immer Kopfhörer auf. Möchte meine Nachbarn ja nicht mit pengpeng und pewpew erschrecken


----------

